# Another trip Down to NC Dam



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

5 of us,,, 3 guys from Y-Town, & one White Bearded Guy from Canfield, hit the Ohio side just after noon yesterday. The water color was muddy but not too bad. All the the gaits looked to be open but the flow past the end of the wall was SLOW for my liking, & the pool elevation was very low, below 5 1/2 'tie-offs'.
As usual,,, I was a hard head & had to catch a fish with the 4" creek chubs that I just trapped. 
I soaked 'em on the bottom with one pole & slip eggs, & floated a chub below a popping cork on the other. 
SECOND CAST along the rocks & down she went,,,,, I landed & 22"er, full of eggs. I NOW though that I'd get a limit, for sure!!!
I had only one other hit using the bobber,,, I missed it.
I set the hook on the bottom pole, & felt a MONSTER! It moved around & shook it's head but I couldn't crank it in. 
Finally, the hook popped out & I lost whatever it was. Man, I love that River.

The other 4 guys constantly tossed & hopped hair & twister jigs,,,, for 5 hrs,,,,, they ended up with 6 walleyes that were all larger than my ONE respectful 22"er.
Again,,,, NO SAUGER, NO BABY EYES, NO PERCH!?

ONE, fantastic day to be out fishing. ;>)


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Starting to wonder if I should be hitting the WV side of Pike Island dam by the lock wall. I have rarely fished over there in almost 30 years of fishing Pike Island.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Starting to wonder if I should be hitting the WV side of Pike Island dam by the lock wall. I have rarely fished over there in almost 30 years of fishing Pike Island.




My 3rd trip down to Cumberland, & I haven't seen anybody on the WV side, yet. 
BUT, #11 gait has been open & roaring. IF THEY WOULD JUST CLOSE THAT GAIT! (& or flush out the OHIO SIDE!)
& IF, the water pool elevation was higher,,, I'd be fishing on the WV side,,,,, & *I'd be tossing jigs into every visible backwash that's all the way down the river bank,,,,,,, every spot possible.*
(hint)


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Doboy said:


> My 3rd trip down to Cumberland, & I haven't seen anybody on the WV side, yet.
> BUT, #11 gait has been open & roaring. IF THEY WOULD JUST CLOSE THAT GAIT! (& or flush out the OHIO SIDE!)
> & IF, the water pool elevation was higher,,, I'd be fishing on the WV side,,,,, & *I'd be tossing jigs into every visible backwash that's all the way down the river bank,,,,,,, every spot possible.*
> (hint)


When I was down at Pike Island last weekend, the majority of flow was in the middle and on the Ohio side. I am sure the WV side was much calmer than what was going on by the Ohio bank.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

I know this might be a little off topic but was just wanting some opinons on kayak fishing around Pike Island or NC locks. Obviously steering far clear of any discharges. Not saying id ever do it, but ive always been curious about getting on the river with my Yak for walleye.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Cant take any boat past the end of the lock wall toward the dams.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> I know this might be a little off topic but was just wanting some opinons on kayak fishing around Pike Island or NC locks. Obviously steering far clear of any discharges. *Not saying id ever do it, but ive always been curious about getting on the river with my Yak for walleye.*




As we were fishing off shore the last 2 times down, I noticed that the WASH was coming off of the long lock wall & hitting the shore down by the 'trees'. It was causing the along-shore BACKWASH flow to go UPSTREAM most of the time. A perfect situation for a smaller boat & or a yak.

The guy next to me was tossing out vibes & slow cranking them back in, just ticking the rip-rap along shore. He was 'thinking' out loud & talking to me about the same exact thing.
He made the comment that IF he could only vertical jig all the way down along the bank & those stones, he'd be able to tear those pre-spawn eyes up!?

(STORY,,, for those of you who haven't tried it yet;
I told him that Me & Bertin use to do the same thing,,,,, drift along the shoreline, & down river, off of the long lock wall,,,, but we had a 17' boat, & the flow was 10 times faster! We drifted down river so fast that most of the time we couldn't hit the bottom with the heaviest of blade baits. & when we tried to back troll to slow us down, the water either tried to come over the back of the boat, or the blade baits washed way out in front of us,,,,, again, we couldn't vertical jig so well & only caught a few.)

SO,,,, I'd say, after watching the flow so far this year, that there would be NO PROBLEMS for an EXPERIENCED yakker to drift & paddle up & down along the Ohio shoreline in that area.
You would be able to see the barges that are far away, coming up River,,, & when the lock whistle blows & doors open, you would have ample time to GET DOWN RIVER FAR ENOUGH, & or find a spot along shore to beach,,,, if necessary.
YOU should take a ROAD TRIP down, fish off of the bank & check it out, FIRST.

If you like,,, I could show you some spots on a map, where you could launch, & then actually drop an anchor below a feeder mouth, & fish the backwashes out of harms way. 
*I'd LOVE to see how you do,,,,,,,,,,,, ;>)*

I use to hunt Keystone Dam Pa area,,,, & then I seen this BELOW THE DAM Yak video,,,,, It will definitely get you thinking! ( watch out,, there MIGHT be a F-bomb in this one!?)


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Doboy said:


> As we were fishing off shore the last 2 times down, I noticed that the WASH was coming off of the long lock wall & hitting the shore down by the 'trees'. It was causing the along-shore BACKWASH flow to go UPSTREAM most of the time. A perfect situation for a smaller boat & or a yak.
> 
> The guy next to me was tossing out vibes & slow cranking them back in, just ticking the rip-rap along shore. He was 'thinking' out loud & talking to me about the same exact thing.
> He made the comment that IF he could only vertical jig all the way down along the bank & those stones, he'd be able to tear those pre-spawn eyes up!?
> ...


Man, i really appreciate the info.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

I just realized too, this is the same yak and setup i use.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> I just realized too, this is the same yak and setup i use.



COOL!
Ya,,, I really wanted to buy one of those Nucanoes. (I need the 600#GVW!)
That's how I found this video,,, doing research.
If you need any other info, just ask,,,, I'll try to help ya out.


----------



## rich (Apr 8, 2004)

Ive only been to the river a couple times with a buddy of mine. Where he goes there are some big smokestacks you can see and I think the city is Toronto. Is that area the new Cumberland dam?


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes


----------



## rich (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks PJF


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

FYI,,,
Lately, there has been a slew of cars parked below the dam. Last Sat & Sun reports, close to 12.
Yesterday, about 8.
SOMETHING must be going on,,,, or everybody has house fever.

Some of my friends work down near the dam & give me a call when they see anything interesting,,,, but they both couldn't stop & CHAT.????? :<(


----------

